# Here is the sneak peek of "2 D GRAVE"



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Stay tune for MORE PEEKS:


----------



## LuckyLooney (Jun 29, 2005)

Nice! :thumbsup: 
Love that Love seat...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank You


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

nice who did the seat


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i did the seat




























































































not


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 26 2007, 05:13 PM~7556308
> *nice who did the seat
> *


I had SIC 713 CUSTOMS Design it n cut. Then I took it to Henrys Upholstery.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

looks cool who did your seat?


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

kool


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

nice


----------



## imtgw1a (Oct 30, 2006)

those murals are cool


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

FIRME :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks more to come


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Show some real picture showing your frame :0 








Thats all you will see from "Mas Problemas"


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

ILL BE AROUND TO SEE IT BEFORE THE UN-VEILING. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 26 2007, 08:25 PM~7558341
> *Show some real picture showing your frame  :0
> 
> 
> ...


?
what a hollowed hubbed chopper ??


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 26 2007, 05:06 PM~7556275
> *Stay tune for MORE PEEKS:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD, BUT I WOULD HAVE PIN STRIPPED IT FIRST THEN DID THE MURALS, IT LOOKS BETTER THAT WAY IN MY OPINION THAT WAY YOU DONT STRIPE THROUGH THE ARTWORK


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 26 2007, 09:25 PM~7558341
> *Show some real picture showing your frame  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the only thing everyone will have to wait till lrm houston.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 26 2007, 09:26 PM~7558348
> *ILL BE AROUND TO SEE IT BEFORE THE UN-VEILING. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I know but hey just dont bring a camera :biggrin: . Man cant wait till the show


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

THAT LOOK NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Mar 27 2007, 05:36 AM~7559768
> *THAT LOOK NICE :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 27 2007, 07:56 AM~7558639
> *LOOKS GOOD, BUT I WOULD HAVE PIN STRIPPED IT FIRST THEN DID THE MURALS, IT LOOKS BETTER THAT WAY IN MY OPINION THAT WAY YOU DONT STRIPE THROUGH THE ARTWORK
> *


x2


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 26 2007, 09:56 PM~7558639
> *LOOKS GOOD, BUT I WOULD HAVE PIN STRIPPED IT FIRST THEN DID THE MURALS, IT LOOKS BETTER THAT WAY IN MY OPINION THAT WAY YOU DONT STRIPE THROUGH THE ARTWORK
> *



Well their not done yet like i said its only a sneak peek. I everyuone knows that you should do that but people can be different, but no bro its aint done they aint done yet.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 26 2007, 09:56 PM~7558639
> *LOOKS GOOD, BUT I WOULD HAVE PIN STRIPPED IT FIRST THEN DID THE MURALS, IT LOOKS BETTER THAT WAY IN MY OPINION THAT WAY YOU DONT STRIPE THROUGH THE ARTWORK
> *


its not covering up anything important,thats the only are thats striped like that


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2007, 10:03 AM~7561218
> *its not covering up anything important,thats the only are thats striped like that
> *



Thaks bro. So wuz up what you think so far ? Im going to take pipcs. of the other parts and pm you those.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 27 2007, 12:01 PM~7562093
> *Thaks bro. So wuz up what you think so far ? Im going to take pipcs. of the other parts and pm you those.
> *


yea let me see pics.. that way i can build the frame to match...
so far so good..you know me.. ill pull something out my ass.. havent built a radical frame since mines..


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2007, 12:32 PM~7562301
> *yea let me see pics.. that way  i can build the frame to match...
> so far so good..you know me.. ill pull something out my ass.. havent built a radical frame since mines..
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im confused. Is that pic the finished bike or do you still need to build the frame and you just have the parts?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

looks like it's goin to be a bad as bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 27 2007, 06:18 PM~7564812
> *Im confused. Is that pic the finished bike or do you still need to build the frame and you just have the parts?
> *


The frame is still in the works. That is just parts. Yeah it will be a bad ass bike. LOOK OUT REC im coming......................................................... with more problemas :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

YOU DAMN TEJANOS......ALWAYS KEEPING SECRETS...........


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 26 2007, 09:56 PM~7558639
> *LOOKS GOOD, BUT I WOULD HAVE PIN STRIPPED IT FIRST THEN DID THE MURALS, IT LOOKS BETTER THAT WAY IN MY OPINION THAT WAY YOU DONT STRIPE THROUGH THE ARTWORK
> *


good point, but in my opinion, i think the stripe along the mural is sorta un-necessary...but thats my opinion...otherwise, nice lookin paint job!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 27 2007, 11:45 PM~7567033
> *good point, but in my opinion, i think the stripe along the mural is sorta un-necessary...but thats my opinion...otherwise, nice lookin paint job!
> *


Theres alot of other bikes that have alot of unnecessary things on them. I think its different and i bet anyone that some one else is going to do it (point system)


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

who cares if i striped over the mural, like i said it doesnt cover up anything important.. 
anyone who knows me, im always doing somethn different..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 05:33 PM~7571957
> *who cares if i striped over the mural, like i said it doesnt cover up anything important..
> anyone who knows me, im always doing somethn different..
> *


I knoe huh ! Hayterz will always envy us playas. H-TOWN


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 28 2007, 05:37 PM~7571974
> *I knoe huh ! Hayterz will always envy us playas. H-TOWN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 28 2007, 06:10 PM~7572219
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats so funny.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 28 2007, 06:19 PM~7572275
> *whats so funny.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 28 2007, 06:24 PM~7572300
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



:twak:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 28 2007, 06:27 PM~7572317
> *:twak:
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 28 2007, 06:32 PM~7572350
> *:around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


My boy REC said wuz up


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 28 2007, 06:38 PM~7572389
> *My boy REC said wuz up
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 28 2007, 06:41 PM~7572405
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


are you coming to houston


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 28 2007, 06:43 PM~7572425
> *are you coming to houston
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## Roadhouse Blues (Mar 28, 2007)

looks good


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 28 2007, 08:55 PM~7573688
> *:0
> *


Que ases puta arastrada. You better cgeck in next time you go some where. What did you do to my dog fool?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Are yal ready for another sneak peek.....................................................? :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 29 2007, 01:11 PM~7578186
> *Are yal ready for another sneak peek.....................................................? :biggrin:
> *



no ..maybe in another 10 minutes :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 29 2007, 03:30 AM~7575202
> * What did you do to my dog fool?
> *


 :0 ????


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 29 2007, 12:11 PM~7578186
> *Are yal ready for another sneak peek.....................................................? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:burn: :machinegun: REC be quiet turn your computer off.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 05:33 PM~7571957
> *who cares if i striped over the mural, like i said it doesnt cover up anything important..
> anyone who knows me, im always doing somethn different..
> *


si


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey JUSTDEEZ will this bike at the lrm houston show?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 30 2007, 03:50 PM~7586410
> *Hey JUSTDEEZ will this bike at the lrm houston show?
> *


good question.......


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 30 2007, 05:10 PM~7586511
> *good question.......
> *


see u there n e wayz :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 30 2007, 02:50 PM~7586410
> *Hey JUSTDEEZ will this bike at the lrm houston show?
> *



Yes and also in VEGAS for the title.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 28 2007, 08:55 PM~7573688
> *:0
> *


que puto


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 31 2007, 10:31 PM~7592808
> *que puto
> *


come on fool post up some good pics


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 31 2007, 08:33 PM~7592826
> *come on fool post up some good pics
> *


I will i cant find the camera but i will i got some good pics. for everyone. REC has my camera il get it tomorrow


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

nice


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Darkness made your forks right


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 31 2007, 09:06 PM~7593022
> *Darkness made your forks right
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yup.. i love those forks and bars..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 1 2007, 10:49 PM~7599588
> *yup.. i love those forks and bars..
> *


me too. one of a kind


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Im going to post more pics. as soon as i get home. Its almost done. 
Thanks to Lil de Ville


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

did you get the pics ? hopefully thats help you out i should of put them together !


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 24 2007, 01:38 PM~7763639
> *did you get the pics ? hopefully thats help you out i should of put them together !
> *


is it missing a fitting cause i put the front like you have it but the small hose cant connect to the long tubing. PM ME ABOUT THIS WITH DIRECTIONS OR I CAN GET DEATH DEALER TO HELP ME OUT HE DOESNT DO NOTHING ANYWAYS BUT FLY AROUND IN HIS MAJIC CARPET :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 24 2007, 12:47 PM~7763706
> *is it missing a fitting cause i put the front like you have it but the small hose cant connect to the long tubing. PM ME ABOUT THIS WITH DIRECTIONS OR I CAN GET DEATH DEALER TO HELP ME OUT HE DOESNT DO NOTHING ANYWAYS BUT FLY AROUND IN HIS MAJIC CARPET :biggrin:
> *


ya i would hmmm it should only have two fittings for the cylinder piece hmm ya i recomend hitting him up !


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 27 2007, 07:25 AM~7558341
> *Show some real picture showing your frame  :0
> 
> 
> ...



I see ghosts  hno:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

pics will not work


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 26 2007, 09:25 PM~7558341
> *Show some real picture showing your frame  :0
> 
> 
> ...



I dont know if i should call it 2 d grave or ghost ryder look at the frame bad ass huh!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 26 2007, 11:25 PM~7558341
> *Show some real picture showing your frame  :0
> 
> 
> ...


gay. :biggrin:













































j/k


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Wuz up people man houston is going to be of the hook. Especially with 2 new Radical Trikes coming out man.....................................


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 11 2007, 04:41 PM~8084682
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: finally


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

this bike is gonna be bad ass,i cant wait to see it finished :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Jun 14 2007, 05:13 AM~8101968
> *this bike is gonna be bad ass,i cant wait to see it finished  :biggrin:
> *


Almost done maybe in a couple of weeks ill post a pic. before houston


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)




----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 26 2007, 09:37 PM~7558473
> *?
> what a hollowed hubbed chopper ??
> *


nice motorcycle


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Jun 14 2007, 05:13 AM~8101968
> *this bike is gonna be bad ass,i cant wait to see it finished  :biggrin:
> *


Houston will be ok. VEGAS my freind will awsome especially with the parts that im going to get from TnT.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no energy drinks and m$m's for me...


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 26 2007, 10:25 PM~7558341
> *Show some real picture showing your frame  :0
> 
> 
> ...


hyonostley this bike looks like an actual CHOPPER motorcycle! from like CHOPPERS INK!!!


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Jun 19 2007, 04:09 PM~8135440
> *hyonostley this bike looks like an actual CHOPPER motorcycle! from like CHOPPERS INK!!!
> *


that is a chopper. you can faintly make out the engine and chain cover on it.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

21 more days


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 19 2007, 01:15 PM~8135481
> *that is a chopper. you can faintly make out the engine and chain cover on it.
> *


The handle bars, the size, and the rear wall gave it away


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

drop'em new rad. trike


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2007, 12:05 PM~8213320
> *drop'em new rad. trike
> 
> 
> ...


man those rims look awesome !!! i cant wait to see it all down


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

nice trike right there...


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice! Looking good homie! Just want to say some unique style you got there!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2007, 01:05 PM~8213320
> *drop'em new rad. trike
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 1 2007, 02:03 PM~8213524
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: LIKE DEM WHEELS DROPEM!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2007, 01:05 PM~8213320
> *drop'em new rad. trike
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass axle damm you might win against the dragon trike with that custom piece


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2007, 01:05 PM~8213320
> *drop'em new rad. trike
> 
> 
> ...


Turn the rims around homie. You got them backwards.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 1 2007, 07:48 PM~8214899
> *Turn the rims around homie. You got them backwards.
> *


Oh, and your missing one rim.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 1 2007, 07:45 PM~8214877
> *thats a bad ass axle damm you might win against the dragon trike with that custom piece
> *


Yeah i will probably beat you too.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I bet yall if there was a best trike axle award i would take


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2007, 01:05 PM~8213320
> *drop'em new rad. trike
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think i can get that box molded in time for houston, so i might go ahead and show as a radical 20 inch bike instead of a street trike


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 1 2007, 09:30 PM~8215476
> *Yeah i will probably beat you too.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

The entire trike may go up for sale after vegas


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2007, 01:05 PM~8213320
> *drop'em new rad. trike
> 
> 
> ...


*
real arizonas[/U*] from lil devill no chris mentioned that wen i talked with him amonth ago


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

What else did he say


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nada mas 
just that 
rec orderd them for ya 
chris dose good work just takes for ever to do


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 5 2007, 11:14 AM~8239890
> *nada mas
> just that
> rec orderd them for ya
> ...



Yeah I needed some wheels and REC led me in the right direction. He only took 3 weeks with mines


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

werd he told me he only dose rims in the winnter cus in the summer he shows alot or some bullshit like that


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I dont know about that. He does a great job.


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice bike.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 5 2007, 12:23 PM~8240484
> *I dont know about that. He does a great job.
> *


WHAT UP DROPEM LIKE ITS HOT...........................


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 6 2007, 05:02 PM~8250606
> *WHAT UP DROPEM LIKE ITS HOT...........................
> *


4 sure baby 16 more days


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 6 2007, 05:09 PM~8250639
> *4 sure baby 16 more days
> *


CANT WAIT HOMIE.................









STUPID KITTY...................... :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 10 2007, 09:40 PM~8279055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY DROPEM WHAT'S UNDER THE COVERS :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

NICE HOMIE........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 10 2007, 07:43 PM~8279080
> *HEY DROPEM WHAT'S UNDER THE COVERS :biggrin:
> *



shhhhhhhhhh! its a surprize


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 10 2007, 09:44 PM~8279091
> *shhhhhhhhhh! its a surprize
> *


WELL X-MAS IS JUST AROUND THE CORNER :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 10 2007, 07:45 PM~8279109
> *WELL X-MAS IS JUST AROUND THE CORNER :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *



jULY 22, 2007 IS JUST 10 DAYS AWAY. iLL GIVE YOU A HINT ITS 24''


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 10 2007, 09:47 PM~8279122
> *jULY 22, 2007 IS JUST 10 DAYS AWAY. iLL GIVE YOU A HINT ITS 24''
> *


 :0 24" :0 CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT 24" COMES OUT :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 10 2007, 07:43 PM~8279080
> *HEY DROPEM WHAT'S UNDER THE COVERS :biggrin:
> *


Its rec's bike.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 10 2007, 07:55 PM~8279204
> *Its rec's bike.
> *


Its a new radical 16" :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 10 2007, 08:19 PM~8279419
> *Its a  new radical 16"  :0
> *


right.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 10 2007, 08:19 PM~8279419
> *Its a  new radical 16"  :0
> *


Why dont you just let me show everyone. My boy TonyO will have a run for his money against our 16 inch radical


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 10 2007, 07:47 PM~8279122
> *jULY 22, 2007 IS JUST 10 DAYS AWAY. iLL GIVE YOU A HINT ITS 24''
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

hno: almost here


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 10 2007, 10:24 PM~8280074
> *Why dont you just let me show everyone. My boy TonyO will have a run for his money against our 16 inch radical
> *


send me a pic :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 11 2007, 12:25 PM~8284599
> *send me a pic :0
> *



Ok. Ill send it to you when I get a chance bro.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 11 2007, 07:24 AM~8280074
> *Why dont you just let me show everyone. My boy TonyO will have a run for his money against our 16 inch radical
> *


hno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 5 2007, 08:13 PM~8239364
> *The entire trike may go up for sale after vegas
> *



Huh? which trike? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 11 2007, 07:24 AM~8280074
> *Why dont you just let me show everyone. My boy TonyO will have a run for his money against our 16 inch radical
> *



2 Members: *DuezPaid*, TonyO


Ya see that bro? Now you know I gotta have a bad ass paint and graphic job. You done wit it yet? :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 11 2007, 03:20 PM~8286028
> *2 Members: DuezPaid, TonyO
> Ya see that bro?  Now you know I gotta have a bad ass paint and graphic job.  You done wit it yet?  :biggrin:
> *


Yo shit is tight. Dont worry it wont be out anytime soon.The rest of the parts will not be in for the show


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 12 2007, 01:44 AM~8286182
> *Yo shit is tight. Dont worry it wont be out anytime soon.The rest of the parts will not be in for the show
> *


My bike is retired until Vegas.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 10 2007, 07:40 PM~8279055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at lil drop em..
fat just like his daddy.. 

























j/p


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 11 2007, 02:17 PM~8285506
> *Ok. Ill send it to you when I get a chance bro.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 11 2007, 03:16 PM~8286005
> *Huh? which trike? :dunno:
> *


My trike


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 11 2007, 07:29 PM~8287645
> *My trike
> *


the one im painting right now


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2007, 08:19 PM~8288025
> *the one im painting right now
> *


Not that one. Foo Im selling anothr one


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Yall stay tune cause my boy TACO will give yall another peak of "2 D GRAVE"


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

(DROP 'EM) CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU HAVE TO SHOW IN H-TOWN...I KNOW U WILL HAVE SOMETHIN WICKED.....SEE YA AT H-TOWN!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 14 2007, 05:31 PM~8309295
> *(DROP 'EM) CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU HAVE TO SHOW IN H-TOWN...I KNOW U WILL HAVE SOMETHIN WICKED.....SEE YA AT H-TOWN!!
> *


FO-SHO!!!!!!!!


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

is it what i think it is.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 14 2007, 11:36 PM~8310039
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


i knew it. :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 14 2007, 08:36 PM~8310039
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


FO SHO BABY............ NOBODY SAW THAT COMING........................LOL
MY NICCA THAT SHIT IS FUCKING NICE...............


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

I SEEN ALOT MORE THAN THAT. VERY NICE STUFF.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 14 2007, 09:36 PM~8310039
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 15 2007, 12:33 AM~8311153
> *I SEEN ALOT MORE THAN THAT.  VERY NICE STUFF.
> *



Yes sir you have. :nono: dont say nothing else


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

that's tight drop'em, but dont stab nobody


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 15 2007, 09:45 AM~8312057
> *that's tight drop'em, but dont stab nobody
> *


i WILL ONLY STAB THOSE HATIN


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 15 2007, 10:18 AM~8311746
> *Yes sir you have.  :nono: dont say nothing else
> *


shhhhhh.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

but no ones seen whats at my house..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

im on my way. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 15 2007, 11:54 AM~8312635
> *im on my way. :cheesy:
> *


come by foo.. aint liek u got shit to do anyways


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 15 2007, 01:55 PM~8312644
> *come by foo.. aint liek u got shit to do anyways
> *


shit. im busy as fukk. got too much to do. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 15 2007, 12:00 PM~8312675
> *shit.  im busy as fukk.  got too much to do. :angry:
> *


i feel ya.. see ya friday night


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 15 2007, 02:02 PM~8312688
> *i feel ya.. see ya friday night
> *


no fukkn doubt!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hoe ass drop em is at my house now..
bitch stole my spoon


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 15 2007, 03:31 PM~8313499
> *hoe ass drop em is at my house now..
> bitch stole my spoon
> *



Hell yeah that fucken spoon is candied out and leafed. shit. matches my display


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Something i have been working on:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

The finished product:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ALREADY HOMIE.......................LOOKING GOOD.....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 15 2007, 09:12 PM~8314781
> *The finished product:
> 
> 
> ...


damn i need one of those, looks good drop'em


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 11 2007, 03:17 PM~8285506
> *Ok. Ill send it to you when I get a chance bro.
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

R.I.P. 2 D GRAVE


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 17 2007, 11:15 AM~8326381
> *R.I.P.  2 D GRAVE
> *


R.I.P :angel:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 17 2007, 10:17 AM~8326392
> *R.I.P  :angel:
> *


x2


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Good Luck to all competitors. I hope yall have a ggod time, i will not be attending the show, it will bring back how i feel right now so ill take my son n wife somewhere else. Good Luck to yall and see yall at MAGNIFICOS or ODESSA.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 17 2007, 11:55 AM~8326990
> *Good Luck to all competitors. I hope yall have a ggod time, i will not be attending the show, it will bring back how i feel right now so ill take my son n wife somewhere else. Good Luck to yall and see yall at MAGNIFICOS or ODESSA.
> *


Then i hope to meet u at Magnificos bro. good luck with the come back


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 17 2007, 10:31 AM~8327261
> *Then i hope to meet u at Magnificos bro. good luck with the come back
> *


Thanks. I was looking to meet all of the lil homies too, but I guess shit happens for a reason, huh!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 17 2007, 10:55 AM~8326990
> *Good Luck to all competitors. I hope yall have a ggod time, i will not be attending the show, it will bring back how i feel right now so ill take my son n wife somewhere else. Good Luck to yall and see yall at MAGNIFICOS or ODESSA.
> *


what happened?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 17 2007, 03:17 PM~8329151
> *Thanks. I was looking to meet all of the lil homies too, but I guess shit happens for a reason, huh!
> *



SINCE YOU AREN'T GOING.....DON'T LET THE PARTS GO TO WASTE...LET ME USE THEM TO PUT ANOTHER FRAME TOGETHER.....LOL


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 17 2007, 09:55 AM~8326990
> *Good Luck to all competitors. I hope yall have a ggod time, i will not be attending the show, it will bring back how i feel right now so ill take my son n wife somewhere else. Good Luck to yall and see yall at MAGNIFICOS or ODESSA.
> *


  
wat happend somting tragic? damn i wanted to see this bike done 
fuck set backs man they happen all the damn time ask rec thats why its called problemas


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 17 2007, 02:17 PM~8329151
> *Thanks. I was looking to meet all of the lil homies too, but I guess shit happens for a reason, huh!
> *


YOUR STILL A CHAMP IN MY BOOK.................................  
DAM HATING ASS CAT GOT ANOTHER ONE............................STUPID KITTY









:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 17 2007, 05:08 PM~8330566
> *YOUR STILL A CHAMP IN MY BOOK.................................
> DAM HATING ASS CAT GOT ANOTHER ONE............................STUPID KITTY
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ... you crazy son of a biscuit eater........

Hell yeah man fucken cats man I hate those fuckers......... Thanks kiki. I feel all the love n support from my lil homies


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 17 2007, 03:00 PM~8329584
> *SINCE YOU AREN'T GOING.....DON'T LET THE PARTS GO TO WASTE...LET ME USE THEM TO PUT ANOTHER FRAME TOGETHER.....LOL
> *



THE TAKE OVER...........................EXCLUSIVE..........................07-22-2007


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 18 2007, 06:16 AM~8334906
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ... you crazy son of a biscuit eater........
> 
> Hell yeah man fucken cats man I hate those fuckers......... Thanks kiki. I feel all the love n support from my lil homies
> *


ALREADY ................THATS WHAT LOWRIDER FAMILY ARE FOR.........MIRACLES....
SO ARE WE GONNA GET THIS PINCHE GATO BACK OR WHAT A?









LOL......................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:machinegun: :cheesy:  :roflmao: :0 :biggrin: :angry:  :twak:    uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno: :tears: :angel: :uh:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

:ugh: :guns: :burn: :wave: :worship: :buttkick: :around: :rofl: :nono: :scrutinize: :happysad: :barf: :tongue:  :banghead: hno: : :werd:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

IDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOT


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 19 2007, 12:01 PM~8344308
> *IDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOTIDIOT
> *


hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey since im redoing by bike again i think im going to need some speed can you help me on that? I need some NOS on my trike


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

SO ARE U GOING TO THE SHOW OR WHAT IM A LIL CONFUSED


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 19 2007, 12:57 PM~8344637
> *Hey since im redoing by bike again i think im going to need some speed can you help me on that? I need some NOS on my trike
> *


nos is for whimps.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 19 2007, 09:58 AM~8344643
> *SO ARE U GOING TO THE SHOW OR WHAT IM A LIL CONFUSED
> *



No my frame broke you didnt hear that.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lets see pics of the broken frame you kno
cus always before a big show somting "tragic" happens to the bike then it shows full and bad ass 
i seen it many times that this happens


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 19 2007, 11:22 AM~8345200
> *lets see pics of the broken frame you kno
> cus always before a big show somting "tragic" happens to the bike then it shows full and bad ass
> i seen it many times that this happens
> *


*i know alot of people may think drop 'em is bullshitting and will be busting out at the show, but hes not.. frame really did break.. i wasnt done painting it yet, and no one else will paint it..it will not be at lrm houston, but i will fix it afterwards..*


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ok since darks said and darks almost never bulshits so i belive him


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I tried to make it but it just wont happen not enough time. The arbrush guy asked to fix the body work but I know sic wouldnt have time to paint it since line up is tomorrow. Sorry guys maybe next year.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

thers always magnificos or odessa


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 19 2007, 11:48 AM~8345395
> *thers always magnificos or odessa
> *



Yeah I know but my goal was to qualify for Vegas.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

:0 damn sorry to hear that emilio . 
i dont do los magnificos show so i will have to wait till odessa to see it nothing against the show just to close to odessa for me have to save my $$ for the Platinum Club. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 19 2007, 12:08 PM~8345547
> * :0 damn sorry to hear that emilio .
> i dont do los magnificos show so i will have to wait till odessa to see it nothing against the show just to close to odessa for me have to save my $$ for the Platinum Club. :biggrin:
> *


You coming down to houston


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 19 2007, 02:10 PM~8345565
> *You coming down to houston
> *


 i wish my asst is in south africa right now so im running a tight ship at work.
fawker had to go on a hunting safari..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 19 2007, 12:15 PM~8345613
> *i wish my asst is in south africa right now so im running a tight ship at work.
> fawker had to go  on a hunting safari..
> *


Fuck Him replace him.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

wish it's the main owners son.
he wouldn't like that too much.
i have a back up but he's a dee-dee-dee. 
pinche good help is hard to find out here.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 19 2007, 12:26 PM~8345713
> *wish it's the main owners son.
> he wouldn't like that too much.
> i have a back up but he's a dee-dee-dee.
> ...



Fuck that a job is a job.. I suspended my own brother-in-law before bro. Fuck that that bitch would of been fired by now


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

HEY DROPEM....YOU COULD GO TO NOPI AND QUALIFY.....JUST A THOUGHT......


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey can i see some more detail pics :biggrin: show me how the pump came out bro iam glad to see that pump put to good use


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 19 2007, 12:08 PM~8345547
> * :0 damn sorry to hear that emilio .
> i dont do los magnificos show so i will have to wait till odessa to see it nothing against the show just to close to odessa for me have to save my $$ for the Platinum Club. :biggrin:
> *


what you know about the platinum club


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 25 2007, 03:42 PM~8389102
> *what you know about the platinum club
> *


it's a good place to partydown we hit that spot up every year out in odessa this will make 19 years str8 for me attending Tejano Super Show.
God willing.
last year me/wickedjoker/todd/leanord/jamal and a few other guys from Majestics kicked it there till about 4 in the am after the party at Big Ed's Shop with Kita And the U.C.E Familia. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 25 2007, 01:52 PM~8389168
> *it's a good place to partydown we hit that spot up every year out in odessa this will make 19 years str8 for me attending  Tejano Super Show.
> God willing.
> last year me/wickedjoker/todd/leanord/jamal and a few other guys from Majestics kicked it there till about 4 in the am after the party at Big Ed's Shop with  Kita And the U.C.E Familia. :biggrin:
> *


we hit that club tolast year bro. That was our first time going to odessa after that e went to the strip club even girls were at the them strip club feeling all up on those other females them people party hard down there.


----------

